# what are the corn snake feeding sizes



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

my corn snake is 7 or 8 months old and is already on 2 fluffies per meal maybe even so i think it might be time to move him/her food size up im not sure , what are the food sizes in order for mice or rats like pinkies fluffs etc... in order

also what signs are the correct way to tell it needs to move up a size in food?


----------



## Rcryora (Sep 13, 2010)

Hiya, we have 9 corn snakes all are different ages/sizes. We feed our 7-8 month old corns on 1 large fluffie twice a week. We weigh our fluffies because looking at them they all look the same size and thats how we tell what are large and medium sized, because even though there the same age 2 of our corns are alot smaller due to not eating properly as hatchlings so they get the medium sized fluffies. The food sizes in mice are :- pinkys, fluffies, small, medium, large and jumbo. If you think he/she is eating the fluffies easy enought within 5-6mins take her up to a small mouse. Hope that helps. Laura x


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Rcryora said:


> Hiya, we have 9 corn snakes all are different ages/sizes. We feed our 7-8 month old corns on 1 large fluffie twice a week. We weigh our fluffies because looking at them they all look the same size and thats how we tell what are large and medium sized, because even though there the same age 2 of our corns are alot smaller due to not eating properly as hatchlings so they get the medium sized fluffies. The food sizes in mice are :- pinkys, fluffies, small, medium, large and jumbo. If you think he/she is eating the fluffies easy enought within 5-6mins take her up to a small mouse. Hope that helps. Laura x


small mice are like 10 - 15g? im not sure it could handle that

what about this hopper i hear of? something like 8-12g???

i was thinking about it like you said, about feeding the snake on rat, rat fluffs i saw are 11 - 25g i think 14g is a large difference, with any luck it might be ok if there is a 11g but upwards might be to soon.

feels like the natural size would be hoppers then move on to rat fluffs and stay on rats there after untill adult, does that sound right?

it seems you can go to lots of shops and each shop will have there own definition of what the sizes are

so maybe 6 weeks on hoppers then start on rat fluffs of up to 25g?? so i can give it the extra like you said


----------

